# Insulation maitenance after remodel



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

k2000lbs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I own a 1951 built house that is about to go through some major remodel. I am curious on what people think on how I should handle my insulation situation. In my attic currently, I have what can best be described as a thin layer (1-2 inches) of loose fill insulation, topped by rolls of R19 fiberglass insulation. I know that this is not enough, I am well below the minimum of R30 rated for my zone. Another issue with this insualtion setup is that the vapor barrier on the rolls is facing up.
> 
> ...


Be sure to research "Air Sealing" as well. Just adding insulation without first air sealing is only fixing 1/2 of the problem.


----------



## k2000lbs (Apr 24, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Be sure to research "Air Sealing" as well. Just adding insulation without first air sealing is only fixing 1/2 of the problem.


Thanks for all of the feedback! If starting from scratch, and after air sealing, would you recommend the blown in insulation over batts?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes. 

Make sure you have proper baffles in place if you are currently vented via soffits.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

One thing not clearly addressed is air sealing the attic floor. Read my article in how to section. The floor boards are not a problem, but should be removed. Add a 2X4 on edge then add the insulation and replace the boards. Other wise you cannot air seal wall top plates other penetrations below the walking blanks, nor get the R-Value you need. be sure to get boxes around all recessed electrical fixtures and to get an airtight and insulation hatch cover.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If the floor boards are staggered and the air sealing installer can spray foam under them without having to remove them, they don't need to come out.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> If the floor boards are staggered and the air sealing installer can spray foam under them without having to remove them, they don't need to come out.


And you are assuming that the under valued R-Value under the floor boards is okay? Why? If you need R-38 why is it okay to reduce the overall value by only having R-19 in this area.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bob Mariani said:


> And you are assuming that the under valued R-Value under the floor boards is okay? Why? If you need R-38 why is it okay to reduce the overall value by only having R-19 in this area.


Not at all. Note that I mentioned if the boards were staggered.

A picture would be more helpful in this application but often times these walking board are scattered and far from continuous. In that scenario, it is quite easy to air seal the top plates and other locations without moving them around and also very easy to blow insulation under them. 

After that, the attic of over blown with insulation and the boards do not interrupt the insulation layer and are within the insulation layer.

I guess you might be able to claim that the slightly lesser R-value (1 per inch vs. 3 and change) is a drop but if you are putting in R-50, you should be more than fine.

Keep in mind that removing these boards (even when done carefully) if they are not in requirement of removal can tweak joists and create cracks in the finished ceiling.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Not to be an alarmist but, I would be interested to know what that 2" of loose fill insulation is before I mess with it.


----------



## k2000lbs (Apr 24, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Not at all. Note that I mentioned if the boards were staggered.
> 
> A picture would be more helpful in this application but often times these walking board are scattered and far from continuous. In that scenario, it is quite easy to air seal the top plates and other locations without moving them around and also very easy to blow insulation under them.
> 
> ...


First, thanks Windows on Wash and Mariani. Second, I am removing the walking boards that come out easily and planning on insulating/sealing underneath the ones that stay as best as possible.


----------



## k2000lbs (Apr 24, 2011)

danpik said:


> Not to be an alarmist but, I would be interested to know what that 2" of loose fill insulation is before I mess with it.


You make a good point. I had the loose fill tested before buying the place and it does not contain any asbestos.


----------

